# Deprofundis play devil advocate annd a shakespearian play about 3 best gesualdo ever



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Your in front of the sphinx , he ask, what is thee 3 best album of gesualdo, one question or iminent death... i know how dramatic but intriging i found the 3 very best Gesualdo ever? the fourth is tallis scholars, let's nerd out , into nerdom oblivieon, into a pitched hole blackhole...ishe im scared myself, into the wonderfull world of don Carclo da Gesualdo di Venosa , shawll we.

So here my 3 favorite recording of gesualdo, sadely Robert craft analog is good but has sentimental value so i rate 5....jeez deprofundis quite fooling around and please tell the folks at home the utter best gesualdo you heard, since i have em all... im totally mad... hahaha (kidding but i really ha em all.

So im focursing on the question the 3 very best are:
primo
Claritas label 1999 german ensemble woawwwww( so awesome)
deuxio
The consort of musicke 1983 whit the skill of mister Anthony Rooley(tasty madrigals)
Tercio
*Gesualdo in monte oliveti* Dg label 1997 (this gentlemenns is by far his best tenebrae responsoria)

So neophytes this post for you and seeker of bet gesualdo

ps Cresta split whit Gesualdo marian motets is sweet so laday & gentelmen you need them all..

:tiphat:


----------

